# Volunteer Firefighter Interviews



## MariaCatEMT (Jan 18, 2005)

*My husband was asked to sit in on, and participate in, the interview of our newest volunteer firefighter applicant. There is some leeriness in the leadership of our department toward this young man despite having checked out on all his background checks....all information he provided....every place gave him raving reviews....however, there are a few people on our department who know this kid, one of whom worked with him...and said he was fired from that position for drugs...this place was not mentioned in his work history. Our department does not do drug testing.

For those of you that are seasoned vollies....some guidance on interview questions would be helpful and appreciated. My husband wishes to be fair, as do I, and we want to find some balance between background checks that are okay, and second-hand knowledge that isn't. A capable person deserves a chance to serve, that being said in light of safety issues for us all. How do we approach this?

When we both interviewed and got voted on, there were votes against us too, for various reasons (none of them really stated)...we believe probably our age and lack of experience were an issue.*


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 18, 2005)

You could ask questions along the lines of not only why the want to volunteer, but if anyone has influenced them to apply (like a parent or girlfriend).  What their worst trait is, their best (these questions actually show you a lot), also you could ask them to tell you about a time in their lives when they were at their lowest point, and how they see that experience as possibly helping them to help others who are at their lowest point.  That might help reveal the "information" that has been passed around, especially if he feels like the interview is a safe environment.

Maybe none of these will get any truth out, but they can also help you tell if he is bull doodie-ing or being sincere.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 18, 2005)

I was in on one of those interviews before for the same reasons. The kid had a bad rep and one of his buddies was already on the dept. One of the things we looked at was the fact that one bad druggie egg in the basket makes the whole bunch look rotten. This kid really didn't have a chance. I think in an interview setting he can be asked straight out if he had worked at the place he is not claiming to have worked at. I would guess allthough I do not know, I was head of the PR committee, that when it comes to public safety and the appearance of the department, that any question that needs to be asked should to be absolutely sure of the candidate. I would bet I won't get a single agrument when I say there are no spaces available on any EMS service if drugs or alcohol are present or suspected. If anything is suspect I would error in favor of the Department.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 18, 2005)

Does your agency require all employers be listed going back for a specified amount of time?  If it does, the omission of any employers during this time is grounds for not processing the application.  Also, you can ask questions about any other employers he's had that aren't listed on his application and see what he says.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2005)

In most of the applicants that I have had to fill out there was always the question:  Have you ever been fired or terminated from a place of employment?  Ask that on the app or during the interview and you should get the answer you're looking for.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 18, 2005)

If there any gaps in employment, ask him/her to explain them. Also, contact ALL references, parents and school (if applicable) included.

Ask if any disciplinary(sp?) action has ever been taken against him/her and what for, while either preceeding it or following it with a question about promotions fromany employers. Also request a contact for both...

You may want to take the tactic of saying that the Dept. is envolved with Anti-drug/ anti alcohol programs. If these ideas help in any way... PM or e-mail me.
I have used some of these tactics at my old Co. and weeded out a few that way.


----------



## Jon (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jan 18 2005, 04:08 PM
> * You could ask questions along the lines of not only why the want to volunteer, but if anyone has influenced them to apply (like a parent or girlfriend).  What their worst trait is, their best (these questions actually show you a lot), also you could ask them to tell you about a time in their lives when they were at their lowest point, and how they see that experience as possibly helping them to help others who are at their lowest point.  That might help reveal the "information" that has been passed around, especially if he feels like the interview is a safe environment.
> 
> Maybe none of these will get any truth out, but they can also help you tell if he is bull doodie-ing or being sincere. *


 Be straight with him, and recognize he might be trying for a second chance. Let him know you have concerns, and see if he has an answer. But the above questions are also a good set to start with, and are typical interview ????'s


Jon


----------



## Margaritaville (Jan 25, 2005)

You know, just a thought -

Maybe this is just what this kid needs to get his life on track. Believe me, the fire service has saved many young people from traveling down the wrong path. (Including me, years ago).

You didn't mention it, but does your department have probationary time. My vol. dep.  uses it as a tool. 1. weeds out people who don't really want to do it. 2. gives the department an out when a person needs to be let go (valid reasons only) 3. gives people a chance to show thier true colors (1 year probation) B)


----------



## Jon (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Jan 25 2005, 06:20 PM
> * You know, just a thought -
> 
> Maybe this is just what this kid needs to get his life on track. Believe me, the fire service has saved many young people from traveling down the wrong path. (Including me, years ago).
> ...


 Good Point, Even if the Dept. Does not have a program, it might make sense to make it a part of the deal with this gentleman.

Jon


----------

